# POLL: for the ST CLAIR outing date



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Just got in from stopping by the SCS Coast Guard Station and I ddin't see anyone fishing in the marinas. Not sure how the ice was but the lake had large pools of water on top. Hopefully the cold weather will lock things up tight again!


----------



## captainhowdy (Oct 1, 2002)

Me thinks were gonna be ok with the ice conditions... I was behind Gino's last night still 6-8" where I was fishing... Hopefully the ice gods lock it up again for us...


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

one question!
in close or out a ways!! i'm takin my little ones & want to be safe but get a few as well!!!


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Well it looks like sunday it is.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well I was looking forward to this outing but.....Something domestic has came up.....Im very bummed cuz I dont think Im going to make it.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

stinger63 said:


> Well I was looking forward to this outing but.....Something domestic has came up.....Im very bummed cuz I dont think Im going to make it.


Hope you something changes and you can make it.


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Change in plans, Walleye association is having an outing for kids under 17 at Jiggers in fairhaven sunday, 9 am - 2pm, pancake breakfast 7:30 am. Kids want to go there. Any takers for this Saturday?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

with the weekend closing in, is this outing still on? hasn't been much talk lately


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I have to go to Chicago for work sometime that day, so I'm out........

Still haven't got my freaking itinerary yet.....Been waiting 3 days for this stupid E mail :rant:


----------

